# Reluctant timeshare owner



## lotus (Mar 27, 2014)

HI Everyone
Well, we bought a timeshare from the developer (I know, permission to pounce on me is granted In my defense, I was ready to rescind our offer the next day after doing much research, but my  husband decided to abandon his senses and refuse to allow it, this totally floored me, he is most sensible in financial matters. I told him about the resale market, but he equates it with buying a used car, he is afraid of being stuck with a lemon. I went on about maintenance fees that are sure to rise, and other "membership fees" for exchange programs, not to mention the outrageous interest rates, (16.3) as we financed through the developer. We have 1 day left to rescind, but I'm 99.9 % sure he wont change his mind, and all the arguing is making matters worse. So here I am, trying to make the best out of a bad situation.
We bought a 1 bd unit in the estates section of Kings Creek Plantation. Biennial even, red season, with unlimited weeks, whatever that means. Probably just a meaningless ploy to dupe us into thinking we were getting a great deal. We also get 52,500 pts EOY. MF currently $375 biennially. 
Initally we got sucked in by a 3 night vacation deal for $99 TOTAL. I knew we would have to attend a sales meeting, but we had no intention of buying, and I read enough to know what was gonna be thrown at us. Believe me, I read enough negative reviews on KCP to be cautious enough just about the vacation deal! To their credit though, I was pleasantly surprised by the nice accommodations, and the sales pitch was not high pressure at all- maybe partly because I expected what they hit us with? Anyway, it sounded great at first, this is Williamsburg VA and we are both history nuts, what better place to have as a home resort? Also, we picked a place we can drive to in a day (although it is at the top of our limit, takes 8 hrs from where we live) We are older and our children are grown so it's just the 2 of us so a 1 bd suits us fine,  we don't plan to travel internationally (except maybe Canada, which is close to home) actually we can't even take a whole week at a time, (we have lots of animals to look after) 4-5 days is tops for us, the salesperson said we could split weeks, I hope she was being honest about that-other than KCP we would be traveling to other nearby states.
Im not at all familiar with how this points thing works or even the week/s at KCP, I know there is a fee involved if you do an exchange with II, is there a fee for the week at KCP, and what happens when you use points? So many questions, you'll probably get sick of me real fast, but if Im stuck with this thing I WILL learn to use it, and this seems like the right place to start. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, you REALLY should rescind. The argument of 'New vs. Used' doesn't hold water. ALL timeshares are used. Someone slept in the bed, ate on the dishes and used the bathroom the day before you check in and someone else will use it when you leave.

Rescind, and buy the same thing resale and it will be no more of a lemon than you will be buying except it will be for dimes- or pennies- on the dollar.

If you can't get that done, come back and we'll show you how to use it, But if you buy resale, we can show you how to use it too but for lots less money.

There may be some bonuses, but they are not worth tens of thousand$ of dollars. The deal will still be there next week, month, year, if it turns out you can't find something equivalent. (you can) 

Good luck. Hope you rescind, and Welcome to TUG.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 28, 2014)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/did_i_get_a_good_deal_on_my_new_timeshare.htm


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 28, 2014)

If you can, try to explain to him that "we should rescind this while we can and then do some research while not under pressure."

Tell him that if it turns out that this really is a good deal we can come back and get that same deal.

Don't tell him that you know it's a bad deal, do the research after you rescind and if the research convinces him that it's good, go back and buy in.

And as Passepartout said, the timeshare is only new once, after that it's used and you will not get a brand new unit and if you do, 51 other people will use it before you come back to it the next year.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 28, 2014)

Your husband is right about new vs used cars too in that with cars or timeshares you lose a ton of money the minute you leave the showroom.  but with timeshares its more,,,,something like 90%

You have already gotten the best advice here...rescind now. and take another look. If you still want to move some of your money to a wasting asset. do it then

Im betting though that that wont happen.    There are better ways to enjoy the same nice accommodations with your savings intact


Another argument would be to play the spousal veto card.  I wonder how many financial decisions in your life together were made in such a one sided way.  I know in my house, decisions over a certain size have to be unanimous.   No split decisions over $xxx allowed


----------



## lotus (Mar 28, 2014)

*not much time left to rescind...*

o.k., only got until 5 p.m to get that letter in the mail, I'm trying but don't hold out much hope. He says he doesn't care about the purchase price of $8900 (WHAT??? It"s like some alien has taken over my level-headed husbands body) I printed out eveyones posts here and showed him, the only glimmer of hope seemed to be the recurring fees... are their fees for the week at KCP or for using points? Maybe I can use a fees angle to help him see we should wait and learn more. I know you said don't tell him it"s a bad deal (I know it's worse than bad) and if I sound like a know-it-all it will probably make him want to stand his ground, but he won't rescind without a good reason, and the purchase price doesn't seem to be doing it. I just don't know what to do, but I thank you all for your help and hope I can still get help here after today when I am probably going to be stuck  with this thing. He's paying for this thing so he says I could at least find out how to use it


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 28, 2014)

Not sure if lemons come into play with timeshares but rest assured, if there is a lemon, that's what they sell at the presentations. I have bought 21 timeshares in 2 years, all on the resale market.

There are real estate brokers that deal in timeshares. The prices are higher but still nowhere near developer where almost all your money went to commission and current profit. A real estate broker ensures that you are getting the right thing. This might be an option for your husband.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 28, 2014)

lotus said:


> o.k., only got until 5 p.m to get that letter in the mail, I'm trying but don't hold out much hope. He says he doesn't care about the purchase price of $8900 (WHAT??? It"s like some alien has taken over my level-headed husbands body) I printed out eveyones posts here and showed him, the only glimmer of hope seemed to be the recurring fees... are their fees for the week at KCP or for using points? Maybe I can use a fees angle to help him see we should wait and learn more. I know you said don't tell him it"s a bad deal (I know it's worse than bad) and if I sound like a know-it-all it will probably make him want to stand his ground, but he won't rescind without a good reason, and the purchase price doesn't seem to be doing it. I just don't know what to do, but I thank you all for your help and hope I can still get help here after today when I am probably going to be stuck  with this thing. He's paying for this thing so he says I could at least find out how to use it



There is so much to know in Timeshare World that it can't be done in a few hours.

Here's what happens to a lot of people.

They listen to what the salesman says they can do then when they go to do it they  find out that they can't because they were outright lied to.

You certainly didn't get unlimited weeks, what ever you were told it means something else and the fact that you don't understand it is reason enough to rescind and look at it.

One piece of advice that is given out here is not to finance a timeshare purchase. Wow, 16%, what were you thinking?

Time's running out so you won't be able to verify what I'm saying but it all been printed here time and time again.  People are so thankful for our help in saving them thousands of dollars.  You could be next.

I'm going to do a little searching and try to get back to you.  If you think it would help for him to talk to someone who has owned different types of timeshares over the years I am available.  Click on my blue user name and send me a PM if you'd like.

One more time, rescind now, look at the deal and if you still like it go for it.  I'm close to 100% sure that after he looks around he will be glad he got out in time.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 28, 2014)

lotus said:


> o.k., only got until 5 p.m to get that letter in the mail, I'm trying but don't hold out much hope. He says he doesn't care about the purchase price of $8900 (WHAT??? It"s like some alien has taken over my level-headed husbands body) I printed out eveyones posts here and showed him, the only glimmer of hope seemed to be the recurring fees... are their fees for the week at KCP or for using points? Maybe I can use a fees angle to help him see we should wait and learn more. I know you said don't tell him it"s a bad deal (I know it's worse than bad) and if I sound like a know-it-all it will probably make him want to stand his ground, but he won't rescind without a good reason, and the purchase price doesn't seem to be doing it. I just don't know what to do, but I thank you all for your help and hope I can still get help here after today when I am probably going to be stuck  with this thing. He's paying for this thing so he says I could at least find out how to use it



There will be on going fees, and they will go up over the years, and the only way to stop them is to sell the deal to someone else...probably for less than a dollar

So take the monthly loan payment, multiply by 12 and take the result (Im guessing  $1500) and add that to the annual maintenance fees (again a guess but probably about $750)

Thats what your annual vacations will cost until the loan is paid off

If I read this right you will be in the rci points system.  There are annual fees for membership in RCI and exchange fees for each trip.  If you take less than full week vacations, multiple exchange fees.   Add this to your annual costs.  Im guessing you will be spending $2500 a year; maybe more or roughly $350 a night for accommodations.  

It may be a great property and you may have more money than most (I doubt it or why would you finance this thing) but its just not a great use of your money. You can do much better.

It may be small consolation but you will have an "I told you so" to pull out one day when you need it


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 28, 2014)

lotus said:


> ... actually we can't even take a whole week at a time, (we have lots of animals to look after) 4-5 days is tops for us, the salesperson said we could split weeks, I hope she was being honest about that-other than KCP we would be traveling to other nearby states.
> Im not at all familiar with how this points thing works or even the week/s at KCP, I know there is a fee involved if you do an exchange with II, is there a fee for the week at KCP, and what happens when you use points? So many questions, you'll probably get sick of me real fast, but if Im stuck with this thing I WILL learn to use it, and this seems like the right place to start.
> Thanks for your help.



Before I get to your questions, here is a list of recent eBay auction for KCP.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=kings+creek+plantation&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc

The green numbers were sold the red got no bids.  There is a 1br for $1,000 that did not get a bid.

Check to make sure you only pay those MFs every other year.  Sometimes you get every other year use and pay every year.

The points you are getting sound like they might be RCI points but again I'm not sure.  If they are you will pay a yearly membership fee to RCI and then a fee when you redeem the points for a vaca.  

Someone else who is a RCI member can tell you how much.

Another thing to check is to see what your float period is so you know when you can reserve your week if you decide to take a whole week.  Many of them are in the off season when the kids are in school

MFs will go up and up and up.  So will the exchange company fees.  Right now it is cheaper to rent from other owners than to own.

Under your circumstances it seems to me that a Wyndham points ownership would fit your needs better than what you bought but that's a whole other discussion.  They do have resorts in Williamsburg.

I won't say it again but you know what you guys need to do.

I just re read the part about you not understanding the points thing, really, learn about it before you buy it.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 28, 2014)

Another comment to hopefully get Hubby to see the light and rescind and buy resale.

*When you check in to your timeshare week, the desk clerk has no idea whether you bought it in the backroom sales room for ten$ of thou$and$ of dollars or for $1 on eBay. They are exactly the same, except the price.*

We wish you well.

Jim


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 28, 2014)

I had a friend that visited the Sunrise Ridge Resort in TN 10 years ago. They did the presentation and agonized over the decision. They purchased a fixed week 48 or 49 but I think it was RCI points or could be points and it came with an RCI account. They financed the purchase. 

 In their words "it was the worst mistake we have ever made". 

They never bothered to figure out how to use RCI and they have never been back to Sunrise Ridge. They recently paid off the loan and they always pay the annual fees on time. They have never once used the ownership but yet they go on 4 vacations a year, 2 to Orlando. They could be staying for near free with their paid for points but they don't want to mess with it and never plan much ahead. 

They tried to sell it through the resort 5 years ago but they didn't want to pay $380 up front to list it.

This all seems really silly but there are thousands of others just like them and countless more to some degree.

The ones that get good value for the ownerships are the very small minority of timeshare owners. Either they paid way too much or they don't use it or both.

Your comment about him stating he is paying for it anyway so figure out how to use it reminded me of my friend. That ended up being both of their attitudes after the fact. Both accuse the other of not figuring out how to use it. 

*You have to know how to use it before you purchase. *

Would someone buy a car without knowing how to drive? (Timeshare salesman would say a feature is being added soon that will enable the car to drive itself)

Would someone buy a boat without knowing whether they will be able to access water or have a tow vehicle? (Timeshare salesman would say they are building a lake and the purchase comes with free use of a truck)

 It's the same thing.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 28, 2014)

II club interval gold points.  After the initial 1 or 2 year membership that the developer pays you will have an ongoing membership fee of around $100 even in your off year.  Every time you use your points you pay another exchange fee around $160 currently when exchanging into a full week.

The points don,t transfer on resale but you really aren't getting enough points to do anything but stay in a 1 bedroom condo every other year.  The unlimited bonus weeks are either interval getaway weeks or additional weeks you can use at your resort paying the normal mf.

So once the promotional paid membership with kids is over err you are looking at $575 every time you stay at your resort and around $750 to stay elsewhere.

Maybe someone can link the kids disclosure guide so the option can see the cost in points and see what kind of exchanges might be possible.  Just to let you know I'm has terrible summer Atlantic beach availability (other than in FL).  So the kind of exchanges available within 8 hrs drive will be mostly off season or mountain and inland destinations.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 28, 2014)

lotus said:


> ... He's paying for this thing so he says I could at least find out how to use it



You might try, "nope, it's too complicated so you'll need to learn it.":hysterical:

No really, it is a little complicated and help will be here when you need it but if you don't believe us about this, what will you believe?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 28, 2014)

lotus said:


> the only glimmer of hope seemed to be the recurring fees... are their fees for the week at KCP or for using points? Maybe I can use a fees angle to help him see we should wait and learn more.
> 
> He's paying for this thing so he says I could at least find out how to use it



The fees continue. And go up every year. And there are fees to use the points. *This is NOT just a 'Buy it once, then just use it' thing*!

It's a partnership. One person being in charge of the timeshare vacations and another being in charge of the checkbook is a one-way street to unhappiness.

You'll be saying 'I told you so', and he'll be saying "but you keep spending all this money'. You'll end up not using the timeshare you bought and blaming each other until you end up giving it away.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 28, 2014)

Personally, I wouldn't even frame this as new vs used. I'd say "I don't feel comfortable going into debt to make this purchase." 

Rescind now! You can't afford it! Period. 

Your husband should not force you into debt. Explain this to him. He's not being reasonable, rational, or loving in his actions. He is being mean, controlling, and irresponsible. 

In keeping with the car analogy: would he buy an expensive luxury car you didn't need (an addition to current cars, not replacement for current cars) with a high interest loan against your wishes?

That is a crazy high interest rate. This is a terrible financial decision. Do not do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lotus (Mar 28, 2014)

*Thank you thank you thank you*

Give yourselves a pat on the back, my husband finally agreed to the recission, I couldn't have done it without you! Not such a happy reason as to his bizzare behaviour, but it had nothing to do with being mean or controlling as some other poster suggested. Suffice it to say it's a medical reason, but I'll explain later, I have to get that letter in the mail! Could someone help me with the letter please? I am following the directions in the contract, they say send it USPS certified, any other things I need to know?
Thank you so, so much!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 28, 2014)

lotus said:


> I have to get that letter in the mail! Could someone help me with the letter please? I am following the directions in the contract, they say send it USPS certified, any other things I need to know?
> Thank you so, so much!




Just follow the recission instructions included in your packet of information TO THE LETTER. You don't want to give them any chance to find fault with what you do.  The postmark date/time on the letter is a critical piece.

Good luck!


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 28, 2014)

Congratulations! 

It needn't be anything fancy. Just something like, I/We wish to exercise our right to cancel contract #________________ Dated 3/XX/1014. Return all payments as accorded by law. Any promotional materials will be returned to seller under separate cover.

Signed ______________(both signers of the original contract)

Make a copy of the signature page of the contract and include it. Send Certified USPS to the address in the contract- not the sales office.

STAY OFF THE PHONE WITH THEM! They may (probably will) call and offer incentives, lower prices, every-other-year memberships, more free weeks etc. etc. etc. to try to save the sale. Don't listen to them- preferably don't answer the phone.

Again, congrats. Hubby did good. Tell him!

Jim


----------



## lotus (Mar 28, 2014)

*One more? before heading to P.O.*

The contract says to send letter to KCP L.L.C., or to Joe Cantrell, it's agent for service of process. Is either 1 okay or should I do both, to be on the safe side?
Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 28, 2014)

Might as well do both. Small cost for the peace of mind. In reality, either one would do.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Mar 28, 2014)

lotus said:


> HI Everyone
> Well, we bought a timeshare from the developer (I know, permission to pounce on me is granted In my defense, I was ready to rescind our offer the next day after doing much research, but my  husband decided to abandon his senses and refuse to allow it, this totally floored me, he is most sensible in financial matters. I told him about the resale market, but he equates it with buying a used car, he is afraid of being stuck with a lemon. I went on about maintenance fees that are sure to rise, and other "membership fees" for exchange programs, not to mention the outrageous interest rates, (16.3) as we financed through the developer. We have 1 day left to rescind, but I'm 99.9 % sure he wont change his mind, and all the arguing is making matters worse. So here I am, trying to make the best out of a bad situation.
> We bought a 1 bd unit in the estates section of Kings Creek Plantation. Biennial even, red season, with unlimited weeks, whatever that means. Probably just a meaningless ploy to dupe us into thinking we were getting a great deal. We also get 52,500 pts EOY. MF currently $375 biennially.
> Initally we got sucked in by a 3 night vacation deal for $99 TOTAL. I knew we would have to attend a sales meeting, but we had no intention of buying, and I read enough to know what was gonna be thrown at us. Believe me, I read enough negative reviews on KCP to be cautious enough just about the vacation deal! To their credit though, I was pleasantly surprised by the nice accommodations, and the sales pitch was not high pressure at all- maybe partly because I expected what they hit us with? Anyway, it sounded great at first, this is Williamsburg VA and we are both history nuts, what better place to have as a home resort? Also, we picked a place we can drive to in a day (although it is at the top of our limit, takes 8 hrs from where we live) We are older and our children are grown so it's just the 2 of us so a 1 bd suits us fine,  we don't plan to travel internationally (except maybe Canada, which is close to home) actually we can't even take a whole week at a time, (we have lots of animals to look after) 4-5 days is tops for us, the salesperson said we could split weeks, I hope she was being honest about that-other than KCP we would be traveling to other nearby states.
> ...



Tell him that one day, he will pay $3000 to $5000 to a broker, plus give away his "brand new" timeshare for free to the broker, to get rid of this nightmare. He will not be able to give this one away for free.


----------



## lotus (Mar 28, 2014)

*The deed is done...*

Just got back from the P.O., recission letter had a postmark of 3:06, talk about an 11th hour deal!Hope everything goes smoothly, I kept counting the days from when we signed over and over, we signed on the 21st so the contract said 7 calendar days.
I am so relieved, can't thank you guys enough.
My husband has some serious health issues (severe diabetes, blocked arteries, some that they can't do anything about, he had open heart surgery a few years ago and it messed him up more. He bought this mostly for ME, I don't think I have to tell you what was the reasoning behind that. He really didn't understand all the ramifications behind his decision- even though he has a pretty good 401k/annuities,the fees for everything could put a nice dent in them! The interest didn't bother him because he planned to pay off the whole loan when the first payment came due. I'm grateful and relieved, but it's kind of bittersweet-we wanted to have some great vacations together before well, we couldn't anymore. I don't want to turn this into a sob story, but he kind of alluded to the fact things might be more serious than he's telling me. THAT was why he was so stubborn about all of this, and now I feel like a piece of crud for badgering him.
Anyway, now I'm more determined to find something that suits us, but I'm not sure TS is the answer, I don't know. But I still want to learn, so I'll stick around.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Mar 28, 2014)

lotus said:


> Anyway, now I'm more determined to find something that suits us, but I'm not sure TS is the answer, I don't know. But I still want to learn, so I'll stick around.


What a sweet husband you have and now we know the rest of the story!

In your circumstances, it makes good sense to maybe rent some vacation time together. You wouldn't have to be concerned with paying any extra fees and might be able to rent for less than the actual fees you would pay if you owned.  If he's well enough, you two might also really enjoy taking a cruise vacation.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 28, 2014)

I agree with Cheryl20772.   Lotus, keep an eye out in the 'Last Minute Rentals' forum, and in the Marketplace in the red stripe above here. Timeshare rentals are in both of those places and in the LMR section, the price is limited to $100/day. Those have a 45 day before move-in limit. So if you are flexible, there are some great deals for well under MF.

You'll find us a pretty sympathetic bunch, and our heart goes out to you. Your Husband was just trying to leave you a legacy. That was kind of him. There are better ways though, than spending a big pile of cash upfront and saddling you with years of MFs that he wasn't aware of.

I also agree with Cheryl, that it might be a good time to consider a cruise vacation. Here is the online agent I use, and they have some terrific discounts- look at the '90 day ticker' and check off all the affinities that fit (age,location, veteran status, etc.) www.vacationstogo.com A cruise would provide a lifetime's memories.

All the best, and we just couldn't be happier to add your savings to the millions of dollars we've saved people by helping them rescind from retail timeshare sales.

Jim


----------



## lotus (Mar 28, 2014)

*timeshare rentals*

You know Cheryl, I already looked at a few of the rentals and they seem pretty decent, actually some were on here! We really can't use a whole week, just 3 or 4 days. Are there no other fees associated with this other than the fees we would pay for the nights used?
And I was wondering, are there any TS with caps on MF? (HAHA I can dream)


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 28, 2014)

I've been out most of the day and was so glad to see the latest development here.

I mentioned Wyndham points earlier and there are a couple members here who rent out ressies to where you want to go.

So we know you like Williamsburg and Wyndham has units there.  The cheapest way to go is to use Sun - Thur nights.  The points at all the resorts are much higher for Fri and Sat nights.

I won't get into details but another great place to get some deals is the "rentals offered" forum here on TUG.

Most of us are more than willing to help so read all you can and then start asking specific questions.  You can still get a great vacation this year and now have a few extra dollars to play with.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 28, 2014)

lotus said:


> You know Cheryl, I already looked at a few of the rentals and they seem pretty decent, actually some were on here! We really can't use a whole week, just 3 or 4 days. Are there no other fees associated with this other than the fees we would pay for the nights used?
> And I was wondering, are there any TS with caps on MF? (HAHA I can dream)



If you find a deal you like, you don't have to spend the whole week just because you rented the whole week.  Just make sure you let the resort know if you don't plan on checking in the first day.

We have left a day or two early a few times, they don't force you to use the whole week.

You may see some ads that say you don't have to pay MFs to own or that your fees will never increase.  I don't believe they exist.


----------



## lotus (Mar 28, 2014)

John- I wanted you to know I got your PM and thank you so much for offering to help, I tried to PM you twice and it didn't go through so I must be doing something wrong- didn't want you to think I was being rude and ignoring you


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 28, 2014)

This is a search in the TUG classifieds for Wyndham points rentals.  I'm giving you this to get you started.

I don't own any Wyndham units or points but have started to rent them from owners.

The prices I've found are very favorable compared to owning.

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplac...roomsMin=&BathroomsMax=&SleepsMin=&SleepsMax=


----------



## arubanut (Mar 28, 2014)

lotus said:


> Just got back from the P.O., recission letter had a postmark of 3:06, talk about an 11th hour deal!Hope everything goes smoothly, I kept counting the days from when we signed over and over, we signed on the 21st so the contract said 7 calendar days.
> I am so relieved, can't thank you guys enough.
> My husband has some serious health issues (severe diabetes, blocked arteries, some that they can't do anything about, he had open heart surgery a few years ago and it messed him up more. He bought this mostly for ME, I don't think I have to tell you what was the reasoning behind that. He really didn't understand all the ramifications behind his decision- even though he has a pretty good 401k/annuities,the fees for everything could put a nice dent in them! The interest didn't bother him because he planned to pay off the whole loan when the first payment came due. I'm grateful and relieved, but it's kind of bittersweet-we wanted to have some great vacations together before well, we couldn't anymore. I don't want to turn this into a sob story, but he kind of alluded to the fact things might be more serious than he's telling me. THAT was why he was so stubborn about all of this, and now I feel like a piece of crud for badgering him.
> Anyway, now I'm more determined to find something that suits us, but I'm not sure TS is the answer, I don't know. But I still want to learn, so I'll stick around.



*You may want to also rent a vacation week.
A great site is endlessvacationrentals.com

We love our Aruba weeks and would never trade out,but this is another option for you.
Most of the time it is much cheaper then what the owners pay in MF's. 

Play around with the site and enjoy, it's also a good way to check some properties without the big cost!
I love this for rentals...
http://www.endlessvacationrentals.com/aarp

Just dont click on vacation packages as you will be required to tour a prop.

otherwise just rent a week stay or sometimes a few days (last minute vacations).

When they ask you to come for your welcome breakfast,you say NO THANK YOU!!!

Take your parking pass(smile) and walk away.*

*Example:*





FEATURED RESORT
KING'S CREEK PLANTATION
WILLIAMSBURG, VA

2 bdrm
(6/Full)   
Oct 02-Oct 09
(7 nights) $831.99
($119/night)








FEATURED RESORT
THE VILLAS AT FAIRWAY
BUSHKILL, PA

2 bdrm
(6/Full) 
May 02-May 09 2014
(7 nights)
*$480.99*
($69*/night)* 

These are not package or promo. rates(No tour Req.)


*Good Luck,wish you the best!!!*


*DO NOT go to another sales presentation*
.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 28, 2014)

This is great news! Glad you're getting to rescind 

As far as vacations/ traveling go, renting is a good option (try here and Redweek). Another option is to just pay the normal rates from the resort and travel in off season. Or do more of those specials where you have to go to the sales presentation. Or try VRBO and rent homes. Or rent an RV and do a tour. Or cruise. Or... 

Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 28, 2014)

lotus said:


> Give yourselves a pat on the back, my husband finally agreed to the recission, I couldn't have done it without you! Not such a happy reason as to his bizzare behaviour, but it had nothing to do with being mean or controlling as some other poster suggested. Suffice it to say it's a medical reason, but I'll explain later, I have to get that letter in the mail! Could someone help me with the letter please? I am following the directions in the contract, they say send it USPS certified, any other things I need to know?
> Thank you so, so much!




I believe the correct medical terminology is "timeshareits.."  We all are effected by it at one time but with lots of medications it remains in check.

I can understand getting dazzled by all the smooth talk the salesperson put out. One thing to remember is most of the time when a sales person, especially a timeshare sales persons mouth is moving most of the stuff coming from them is not TRUE.. 

only problem is the cost of the education to learn the difference.. Thank goodness you found TUG and the lesson will be much less in the long run. 

As other has stated timeshare is like a new car only WORSE.. at least with a new car you get something you can use when and how you want. Not so with a timeshare especially one the price keep dropping to make the sale.  

So congrats are in order and now you can learn the real way to buy timeshare.. and a "used" timeshare is better than a used car. :whoopie:


----------



## lotus (Mar 29, 2014)

*lesson on points*

Wow, so much great info here, so glad I found this group! I think I may be taking some babysteps to understanding TS, but it's gonna be a looong haul.
My head is spinning from trying to understand points, though. Diamond,platinum,gold, I guess each with more purchasing power, or is it each resorts way of naming them? WHERES THE MANUAL???:hysterical:Seriously, if you have a certain number of points, how do you know what you can get with them? And where do these mysterious points come from? Do you purchase them? Baby questions, I'm sure, but that's what I am now. I only understand cold, hard cash.
So far, I really like some of the TS rentals, especially on here.And some in Williamsburg, but that is likely to be as far as we would travel on a recurring basis, we do have many animals (2 dogs, 6 parrots, 5 tanks tropical fish) The fish are not a problem and the dogs can  be boarded for a short period, but the parrots are another story, they are mostly rescue birds and are therefore suspicious of stangers (heck, all parrots are) and 2 of them are the BIG cockatoos, with their 200 lbs of finger-snapping beak pressure not too many people are willing to bird-sit. They're o.k. for 4days or so with leaving tons of extra water/food dishes in the cages and maybe a pop in look see from a brave neighbor. Also, if anyone is familiar with the southern tier of Western NY they know there is NO transportation here, we are only 10 miles from the PA border, so if I were looking for a TS (which I'm NOT, but I still like the concept and might buy RESALE in the future when I learn a bunch more about them) that would be a good spot for a home resort,if there are any down there. From what I've been reading, sounds like maybe Wyndham is good for short stays.
Maybe I should put my points lesson posts in a more appropriate forum? I'm kind of new to forums as well as TS...


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah, it's probably time to pull the plug on this thread. It did it's job.

OK. Points. There are a bunch of different ones- more-or-less one type per (here's another term) mini-system. We call the 2 big exchanges (RCI and II) by their names. Then the mini's. Wyndham, BlueGreen, VRI, Marriott, Disney and a whole lot of others are groups of TSs with anywhere from a few 'networked' resorts to an association of dozens- scores- of resorts. Buy a week at one, and have privileges- or trade ability into the others. Some of these 'exchanges cost more than others. Some are a 'pure point' play. Your ownership is actually x-number of points, and you can use them at your 'home resort' or any of the others. Wyndham is one of these. The points spend like currency, and your MF (they all have MF) is based on a per-point (or x/1000) basis. When you spend them, it is on a nightly basis. It costs less during the week than weekends/holidays, and more in 'prime time'.

So now, look at the systems that interest you. You might look at some that have resorts within driving distance of you. Like Poconos, Berkshires, Cape Cod, Jersey Shore, Williamsburg. I think Wyndham is one. The learning curve is sort of steep, but lots of TUGgers own there andd resales are fairly easily available. And if you get tired of their resorts, they exchange into RCI, the 9,000 lb elephant of exchange companies.

Back to school with you..... Glad to hear of your menagerie. Since we travel as much as we do, we limit ourselves to one rescued dog, but if we were home more, there'd be more critters around.

Jim


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 29, 2014)

This is the TUG home page.

http://www.tug2.net/

Look at the links down the left side.  Start with "free advice articles" then go to "introduction to timeshare articles" and then "timesharing 101."

Take your time and start new threads when you think of something.  Don't be afraid to use the search function on the blue bar above.  Many questions have already been asked and you may find some answers doing that.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Mar 29, 2014)

lotus said:


> You know Cheryl, I already looked at a few of the rentals and they seem pretty decent, actually some were on here! We really can't use a whole week, just 3 or 4 days. Are there no other fees associated with this other than the fees we would pay for the nights used?
> And I was wondering, are there any TS with caps on MF? (HAHA I can dream)



Lotus, there are some resorts that charge a "resort fee" to guests, but that should be the only additional.  You should expect them to want a credit card for a security hold thing they do, but that's just in case you damage the room. In reality, Wyndham tells owners that we are responsible for any damage from our renters. A resort fee can range from $5 per day for free coffee and videos to whatever they are charging now per use for the Disney shuttle at Bonnet Creek. These things are different for different resorts and most resorts have no additional charges.  There's one more charge you need to know about. Wyndham and other resort systems require a guest certificate if the owner is not staying in the unit. You need to know if that's included in the rental fee, or separate. If you cancelled your reservation, the person renting to you would have to buy a new certificate for a new tenant and they cost $99 for Wyndham.

No caps on MFs. Those are based on the actual cost to run a resort such as wages, replacement of worn out furniture and cleaning the pool. Those things naturally rise in price just as they would for your home.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Mar 29, 2014)

lotus said:


> Also, if anyone is familiar with the southern tier of Western NY they know there is NO transportation here, we are only 10 miles from the PA border, so if I were looking for a TS (which I'm NOT, but I still like the concept and might buy RESALE in the future when I learn a bunch more about them) that would be a good spot for a home resort,if there are any down there. From what I've been reading, sounds like maybe Wyndham is good for short stays.
> Maybe I should put my points lesson posts in a more appropriate forum? I'm kind of new to forums as well as TS...


http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/2013657298WMD/

Yup, I grew up in Horseheads, NY and graduated from Elmira, so know that area too well!

That link above should work for the Wyndham directory. If you have time to look, it can teach you about Wyndham points and show you how many points are needed to use different places at different times. You get Wyndham points by buying a contract that either represents a particular week or unit, or a share in a pool of units (Wyndham Access). Points values are assigned differently at various resorts. It is confusing, so be patient as you study.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 29, 2014)

Cheryl20772 said:


> Lotus, there are some resorts that charge a "resort fee" to guests, but that should be the only additional.  You should expect them to want a credit card for a security hold thing they do, but that's just in case you damage the room. In reality, Wyndham tells owners that we are responsible for any damage from our renters. A resort fee can range from $5 per day for free coffee and videos to whatever they are charging now per use for the Disney shuttle at Bonnet Creek. These things are different for different resorts and most resorts have no additional charges.  There's one more charge you need to know about. Wyndham and other resort systems require a guest certificate if the owner is not staying in the unit. You need to know if that's included in the rental fee, or separate. If you canceled your reservation, the person renting to you would have to buy a new certificate for a new tenant and they cost $99 for Wyndham.
> 
> No caps on MFs. Those are based on the actual cost to run a resort such as wages, replacement of worn out furniture and cleaning the pool. Those things naturally rise in price just as they would for your home.



Ascribing  third party(landlord) liability has been  discussed here  in   several threads, but have not seen a post by  attorney, lawyer, barrister, et. al. offering definitive expert opinion.

My personal experience in renting condos, DECs   not  withstanding, I cannot be held liable for tenants actions. (Colorado Law)  Hell, if they shoot someone, do I go to jail with them!  HOA has always   backed off when I called in my liability  insurance company.


----------



## bjones9942 (Mar 30, 2014)

Lotus -

There are a lot of variations in the timeshare world.  With a little research, you may find that one of them fits your needs well.  While I think the number of resale units on ebay has fallen, there are still quite a number of them listed.  Do the homework, determine what you want, and how much you want to pay.  Then peruse the secondary market until you find it.  Don't hurry.  Wait until you find the right one.

I own two and a half units (two annuals and one eoy).  I went a little crazy with getting the eoy unit, but I enjoy my timeshares a great deal and wouldn't sell them if I could 

In any event, congrats on rescinding!  Feel free to post any questions you might have - this is a big, knowledgeable group!


----------



## lotus (Mar 31, 2014)

*Points again*

One more post in this thread, and I'll move to another.
I'm learning a lot. I think I've read about 40 pgs. of the 85 in the newbies forum, and bits and pieces in others and most of the stickys. BUT, I cannot grasp the concept of points. I know you wont like this, but I read a post from someone who to was confused about points, and basically stated that he wouldn't fully understand until he owned a TS and started using them. Thats me! No worries though. I'm not going to run out and buy a TS anytime soon.
I'm a little worried about the recission letter, I was reading a review of someone who bought at KCP and then rescinded, they gave him a really hard time and kept charging his cc for things he said he never agreed to. I hope they stick to the letter of the contract and don't try any funny business. Really, I was very impressed with their units and could be tempted to buy there someday, but if they cause me any grief the'll never see me again.
So I looked at your Wyndham points link Cheryl, and it gave me a headache. Looks like a foreign language, but thanks anywayOh, I live in Wellsville. We call Horseheads/Big Flats the "city". Goodnite everyone.:zzz:


----------

